# What kind of slides for dresser?



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm starting a build on a high boy dresser for my daughter. I'm debating what kind if drawer slide to use for a piece of furniture that I hope will become a family heirloom. I will be doing frame and panel construction with a web frame between each drawer. What do you prefer:

Blum soft close slides
Nothing, just let the drawer run on the web frame
A center dado cut to run on a central runner
Grooves in the drawer sides to run on rails inside the carcass?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Any of those will work. I think that the main criteria is what you think will be the best for posterity. If you want more of the older, hand built quality to show through, then I would go with one of the "wood on wood" methods.

Part of the decision may also rest on the size of the drawers. I have only used the "grooves in the side" method on smaller drawers. I do not think this would be good for the typical large drawers of a dresser. 

I think this is your call. What do you want your relatives that may have this dresser in 100 years to think about the construction?

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Any of those will work. I think that the main criteria is what you think will be the best for posterity. If you want more of the older, hand built quality to show through, then I would go with one of the "wood on wood" methods.
> 
> Part of the decision may also rest on the size of the drawers. I have only used the "grooves in the side" method on smaller drawers. I do not think this would be good for the typical large drawers of a dresser.
> 
> ...


+1. :yes: Users of the dresser may be less concerned about how the drawers are installed and appreciate how easy they will slide and remain maintenance free, by using full extension slides.


















.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Go into some furniture stores. Every furniture maker should do this frequently. The upper end from manufacturers like Hendredon, Baker, Ethan Allen, Drexel will all use center mounted wood slides. This keeps the drawer centered, stops it from racking side to side and keeps it from running on the drawer sides only. They also provide additional support for wider drawers. Go into Bob's discount, Walmart and other lower end furniture stores and the drawers will be on metal slides. If you have the skills to build an heirloom, enough said.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hammer1 said:


> Go into some furniture stores. Every furniture maker should do this frequently. The upper end from manufacturers like Hendredon, Baker, Ethan Allen, Drexel will all use center mounted wood slides. This keeps the drawer centered, stops it from racking side to side and keeps it from running on the drawer sides only. They also provide additional support for wider drawers. Go into Bob's discount, Walmart and other lower end furniture stores and the drawers will be on metal slides. If you have the skills to build an heirloom, enough said.


I would agree, if the intent is solely to replicate a vintage piece of furniture.








 







.


----------



## ScottE (Nov 7, 2013)

Nothing, just let the drawer run on the web frame. There's nothing like it.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

The choice is definitely all yours as you are the one creating it. My last two I built have full extension 100# capacity from lowes. Both my wife and daughter are satisfied


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ScottE said:


> Nothing, just let the drawer run on the web frame. There's nothing like it.


+1

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. I appreciate the different viewpoints. I'll be sure to take some photos as I get into it. I'm looking forward to some quality shop time over the holiday break from my day job.


----------

